# Is Comcast on Demand working for anybody?



## Gadfly

The premier that is hosting the mini works with Comcast on Demand just fine. I am using 1Gbps Ethernet for connecting Mini to my home network.

The first time I tried Comcast On Demand on the mini, it listed the shows just fine but when I tried to play one, I got an error that it has run into some error and I should try later. (no, I did not write down the error).

Just to make sure On Demand is working, I went to premier, watched a couple on Demand shows and then came back to mini and this time I can't even get the listings. I get an error with some reference what seems to be a server address with some TiVo and Comcast in the name. And then it asks me to call my service provider.

But knowing how clueless Comcast tech support is, I am not going to bother. They are going to ask me if I have a Comcast DVR and claim that I must have a Comcast DVR in order to get on Demand and I am sure they have not heard of Mini.

So, anybody got their mini working with On Demand?


----------



## Gadfly

Ok, so I tried again and it went back to the first error I was getting after choosing a show to watch.

Service Error
We're sorry. We cannot process your order at this time.
Please try again. If problem persists please call 
1-800-XFINITY (1-800-934-6489). Reference (SRM-*) when 
calling. The local code is (tivocrd-cmc-a2p.comcast.com).

It's almost 3 AM. I will call them tomorrow even though I have very little hope Comcast would be of any help.


----------



## muerte33

I gave up waiting for them to enable Xfinity Ondemand on my Tivo Premiere XL4 in my area, and bought a Rikomagic MK802IIIS off ebay.
This device runs Android 4.1.1
I then installed the Comcast XFINITY TV app on it, and I now have Comcast Ondemand!


----------



## compnurd

muerte33 said:


> I gave up waiting for them to enable Xfinity Ondemand on my Tivo Premiere XL4 in my area, and bought a Rikomagic MK802IIIS off ebay.
> This device runs Android 4.1.1
> I then installed the Comcast XFINITY TV app on it, and I now have Comcast Ondemand!


Not sure what that has to do with the issue here but Someone in another post did have there On demand working


----------



## jmpage2

I just tested it, and it works fine.

Do you have a tuner allocated for your Minis? I expect you need one since the stream is actually coming from your 4-tuner TiVo. The Mini itself is not getting on demand directly, it is simply pulling it via your TiVo that has a Comcast cable card. It may or may not need a tuner slot to send this to the Mini.

Also, verify that On Demand is working on the main TiVo. If you haven't used On Demand in a while, the TiVo needs to go out and re-authenticate with Comcast for On Demand. In my case, I had not used On Demand in quite a while, and when watching a show I would see the error you reported for just a second and then the On Demand menu would come up and everything worked normally.


----------



## Gadfly

You were right. It needed a tuner assigned which I didn't bother to do because I have a Tivo HD sitting next to where the Mini is.

I am getting another Mini for my office (no Tivo there) and I had to assign a tuner for remote live viewing anyway. I assume as long as I don't use both Minis for something that needs a tuner (live tv or on-demand) -at the same time-, I should be fine. Right?


----------



## jmpage2

Yes, that is how I would expect it to work.


----------



## SMcCormack

Works fine here (I have a tuner assigned to the mini) but I have noticed that Comcast frequently has outages in the middle of the night with the on-demand feature. The error on the tivo doesn't provide enough info to diagnose and I'll bet the tech support at comcast doesn't have the ability to shed any light on it but I suspect either they are doing maintenance or there are so many people using on-demand at that moment there are no channels available.


----------



## jmpage2

He didn't have a tuner on his elite available for remote viewing, that's why it wasn't working.


----------



## tivoboy

I'm having this exact problem. The On demand works fine on the XL4 in the LR, but the mini in the BR throws exactly the same error as Gadfly up above, 

Anyone know how to either reset or re-enable it on the tivo mini?


----------



## Gadfly

Do you have a tuner allocated to mini? In my case allocating a tuner solved the problem.


----------



## lgnad

Sometimes I've had to back out of the On Demand and go back in once or twice to get it to actually start streaming the show. Once, I had to actually reboot my XL4 to get it to work again.


----------



## lgnad

muerte33 said:


> I gave up waiting for them to enable Xfinity Ondemand on my Tivo Premiere XL4 in my area, and bought a Rikomagic MK802IIIS off ebay.
> This device runs Android 4.1.1
> I then installed the Comcast XFINITY TV app on it, and I now have Comcast Ondemand!


That would be perfect... if they allowed all of the shows to stream through apps.  Streaming is still missing all of the big networks, as well as lots of other stuff.. supposedly they are in the middle of negotiating with all of the networks to remove the restriction.

Hell, they own NBC, and although it recently showed up in the app, theres just a bunch of crap in there. Though, I guess some would argue most of their shows are crap! lol


----------



## tivoboy

Gadfly said:


> Do you have a tuner allocated to mini? In my case allocating a tuner solved the problem.


yes, I have one tuner allocated to the mini


----------



## lgnad

As noted in the thread in the main forum, Xfinity on Demand appears to be down right now.


----------



## supasta

lgnad said:


> As noted in the thread in the main forum, Xfinity on Demand appears to be down right now.


No issues here.


----------



## zalusky

Never had a problem and we have doing quite a bit lately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BetterYeti

Was working Saturday, but stopped yesterday. From other thread, seems mostly Boston area, but not exclusively. I'm just outside Boston. Comcast is clueless about it.


----------



## lgnad

yay! its back up for me now finally... on the south shore.


----------



## Bigg

muerte33 said:


> I gave up waiting for them to enable Xfinity Ondemand on my Tivo Premiere XL4 in my area, and bought a Rikomagic MK802IIIS off ebay.
> This device runs Android 4.1.1
> I then installed the Comcast XFINITY TV app on it, and I now have Comcast Ondemand!


That's a different service with a subset of the content available through the real XOD. My SA system doesn't have XOD, and the show about the '80s that was on Nat Geo recently is available on real XOD, but not online. So TPB it is. A few hours later, I've got it. Way to go Comcast! At least my torrent downloads are ridonkulously fast on Comcast!


----------



## tivoboy

Well, I've discovered a way to at least get it working on the MINI. IF I have the problem on the mini, which is the one described above, all I need to do is head over to the XL4 and run ondemand from that device, and then the mini no longer has problems streaming ondemand. 

Now, that's not the way it's SUPPOSED to work and "Tivo" has "never heard" of this problem - at least their support reps haven't. But, if I have the problem, restarting ANY ondemand on the XL4 gets it working again on the mini.

I'm pretty sure it's an authentication error. The mini gets it's authentication form the CableCard in the XL4 and maybe either that card hasn't authenticated recently, or the mini can't parse the XL4 authentication easily and so has to have it refreshed.

Hopefully, they will get it sorted since it's ANNOYING.


----------



## lessd

tivoboy said:


> Well, I've discovered a way to at least get it working on the MINI. IF I have the problem on the mini, which is the one described above, all I need to do is head over to the XL4 and run ondemand from that device, and then the mini no longer has problems streaming ondemand.
> 
> Now, that's not the way it's SUPPOSED to work and "Tivo" has "never heard" of this problem - at least their support reps haven't. But, if I have the problem, restarting ANY ondemand on the XL4 gets it working again on the mini.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's an authentication error. The mini gets it's authentication form the CableCard in the XL4 and maybe either that card hasn't authenticated recently, or the mini can't parse the XL4 authentication easily and so has to have it refreshed.
> 
> Hopefully, they will get it sorted since it's ANNOYING.


I just tried OD (from Comcast) from my Mini (never used it before from the Mini) worked without problems for me.


----------



## splintersam

I haven't ever been able to get the On Demand to work on the Tivo in my area.


----------



## hershey4

I got App not available V301 error on the Mini even though VOD was showing on the P4. After reading this thread, I tried again on the P4 and now (for the first time ever) I get the error message noted at the beginning of this thread on the P4. 

I have a feeling this is not going to go well :-(. It was all good pre-Mini and pre-Moca that I just did today. Will try again later.

And yes, I allocated one tuner to the Mini. Maybe it needs 2? One for live buffering and one for dedicated VOD?


----------



## Bigg

Mine was working for a while, and now it's not. I get the GSM4 error or something like that. I don't know why Comcast keeps messing it up...


----------



## Shanezam203

What a Mess. I got the email from Tivo which was nice stating Comcast Xfinity on Demand is now supported on my Tivo Premiere. I was told I need to have Comcast refresh my Cable Card, so I called Comcast and they have NO CLUE about their Cable Cards.

Another tech refreshed my services, still no On Demand.
They said I need a new Cable Card, they have 10 available @ my local Comcast service center. 
I went there, they switched my working Cable Card with the SAME model, and she was clueless. 

Now I am back home and guy is directing me back to service center, A. they are now closed and B. they were useless there. 

any thoughts what I need to do to get Xfinity on Demand working on my Tivo Premier?


----------



## jrtroo

It sounds like you are calling the normal 800 number. Don't do that.

Call the cablecard hotline. Not the normal csrs.


----------



## jmpage2

Shanezam203 said:


> What a Mess. I got the email from Tivo which was nice stating Comcast Xfinity on Demand is now supported on my Tivo Premiere. I was told I need to have Comcast refresh my Cable Card, so I called Comcast and they have NO CLUE about their Cable Cards.
> 
> Another tech refreshed my services, still no On Demand.
> They said I need a new Cable Card, they have 10 available @ my local Comcast service center.
> I went there, they switched my working Cable Card with the SAME model, and she was clueless.
> 
> Now I am back home and guy is directing me back to service center, A. they are now closed and B. they were useless there.
> 
> any thoughts what I need to do to get Xfinity on Demand working on my Tivo Premier?


Have you read the page of posts before yours? There is tons of info on what people have done to fix this.


----------



## Shanezam203

jmpage2 said:


> Have you read the page of posts before yours? There is tons of info on what people have done to fix this.


What needs to be done, I just read through and still am unsure. 
I only have 1 Tivo Premier HD with a multi tuner cable card. Does Comcast need to do anything, when I go to channel 1 it says Xfinity on Demand on my Tivo, but no picture is loaded like in the past.


----------



## jmpage2

Shanezam203 said:


> What needs to be done, I just read through and still am unsure.
> I only have 1 Tivo Premier HD with a multi tuner cable card. Does Comcast need to do anything, when I go to channel 1 it says Xfinity on Demand on my Tivo, but no picture is loaded like in the past.


Have a look at this thread, towards the end, there are several people who had the problem you report and were able to resolve it. I got the two threads mixed up.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508928&goto=newpost


----------



## dlongnecker

VOD is working fine on pro.

On the mini, I go into comcast streaming, find a show, select it and it starts playing. At least I can hear the show, but not see it. After about 5 seconds a comcast error message shows up saying it was having problems streaming. I go to the pro and it streams fine.

Comcast doesn't know anything about the mini....any thoughts about what might be wrong?


----------



## Shanezam203

jmpage2 said:


> Have a look at this thread, towards the end, there are several people who had the problem you report and were able to resolve it. I got the two threads mixed up.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508928&goto=newpost


Got it working, thank you. The fix for me was to change the View from Tivo SD to Tivo HD and it now is available. wow, wonder why On Demand isnt available on Tivo SD display.


----------



## dmk1974

Very interesting...I'll have to check this when I get home from work tonight. I live in the Chicago suburbs and had basically figured they would never support the Xfinity app. I have 2 Premieres and 2 Minis. Will check on all of them and report back tonight.


----------



## ncfoster

dmk1974 said:


> Very interesting...I'll have to check this when I get home from work tonight. I live in the Chicago suburbs and had basically figured they would never support the Xfinity app. I have 2 Premieres and 2 Minis. Will check on all of them and report back tonight.


Hopefully, they have smoothed out the process some. The only step that I needed to take was to reboot my Roamio Pro and Mini, and it has worked flawlessly for me on both. <knock on wood> I'm in Northwest Indiana.


----------



## dmk1974

I only wound up testing it on one of my TiVo Mini units last night and it worked without issue. Only tested playing a few videos on HBO and others. The HBO one ("The Heat") didn't appear to be in HD, but wasn't sure if it's supposed to be. Pretty basic folder interface, but at least it's better than nothing (finally)!


----------



## jrtroo

The Tivo interface for this is much better than my experience on the Comcast box themselves.


----------



## dmk1974

dmk1974 said:


> I only wound up testing it on one of my TiVo Mini units last night and it worked without issue. Only tested playing a few videos on HBO and others. The HBO one ("The Heat") didn't appear to be in HD, but wasn't sure if it's supposed to be. Pretty basic folder interface, but at least it's better than nothing (finally)!


Seems to be working well on all of my boxes! Tested a few shows on the various boxes. Rented "Wolf of Wallstreet" and played perfectly in HD as well.


----------



## swak

I am in NW IN and finally got it working last night on my Premieer after two weeks of calling in. I did an online chat and asked that my billing codes were correct, and got someone who said they were not. My account showed "Cablecard" and not "Tivo Cablecard". I was told that would fix it. Tried it and not fixed, so I called-in , at first last night the rep I got said it wasn't even possible to get ondemand with a tivo premieer she said it only works on roamios and also it was not available in area! I told her she needed to double check on both of her statements because she was wrong!

After she checked she asked me if I had a comcast cable box! I said no this is a TIVO. then she said that at least one comcast cable box needs to be on the account and listed as the primary box to get any ondemand channels. She added a virtual cable box (no monthly cost, she said) as my primary box and now my TIVO ondemand is working.

Hope this makes sense and helps someone...


----------



## ncfoster

swak said:


> I am in NW IN and finally got it working last night on my Premieer after two weeks of calling in. I did an online chat and asked that my billing codes were correct, and got someone who said they were not. My account showed "Cablecard" and not "Tivo Cablecard". I was told that would fix it. Tried it and not fixed, so I called-in , at first last night the rep I got said it wasn't even possible to get ondemand with a tivo premieer she said it only works on roamios and also it was not available in area! I told her she needed to double check on both of her statements because she was wrong!
> 
> After she checked she asked me if I had a comcast cable box! I said no this is a TIVO. then she said that at least one comcast cable box needs to be on the account and listed as the primary box to get any ondemand channels. She added a virtual cable box (no monthly cost, she said) as my primary box and now my TIVO ondemand is working.
> 
> Hope this makes sense and helps someone...


Greetings fellow region rat! So thankful that I didn't have to do the billing code tango to get my on-demand to work. I have spoken enough with Comcast to last a lifetime.


----------



## sandman55

I found out that you need to watch live TV first before going to OnDemand. Mini doesn't seem to take a tuner if you go straight to OnDemand.


----------



## markfheil

You have to find someone at Comcast that knows Tivos. I was lucky and had a tech that knew that my CableCard had to have a specific patch to make it work with my Roamio. Luck of the draw, or just keep calling and asking.


----------

